# Does anyone have experience with wall fountains



## joycessd11 (Apr 22, 2008)

I am interested in adding a wall fountain in my foyer. I have not decided yet on materials, but slate, natural river rock and Italian copper are some of the materials I have been looking at. I am figuring that the fountain should be about 6 feet in length. Anyone have experience with larger wall fountains? 
I have been to the big box stores, but the quality and workmanship lack.


----------



## joycessd11 (Apr 22, 2008)

I did some searching and found a few places that offer high quality wall fountains. I was looking at the wall fountains that Water Gallery offers, does anyone have experience with them. They definitely offer a wide selection.


----------

